# 38/357 light .....airweight hammerless choices????



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey. Just sold my ruger lc9 semi. I'm a revolver guy so I'm. facing facts n coming back . I'm looking for a lightweight, hammerless revolver that shoots. 38 / 357. Combo. I wouldn't mind a hammer if it was more hidden but I don't like the idea of it catching on my clothing. S&w, Taurus, ruger. Any decent one will do. Hitting gun show sat so looking to buy. Any ideas is appreciated, hg


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya, The Mod-340pd s&w very nice pistol.With the Crimson Trace Laser Wraparound. Can't ask for more then that. And the Mod-649 & Mod-640 & Mod-60 & M&P-340 & M&P-340CT.....:smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hey. Just sold my ruger lc9 semi. I'm a revolver guy so I'm. facing facts n coming back . I'm looking for a lightweight, hammerless revolver that shoots. 38 / 357. Combo. I wouldn't mind a hammer if it was more hidden but I don't like the idea of it catching on my clothing. S&w, Taurus, ruger. Any decent one will do. Hitting gun show sat so looking to buy. Any ideas is appreciated, hg


as you want to avoid snagging clothing, i assume you will be carrying concealed, what barrel length are you wanting?

another question, why lightweight? the recoil from full power .357 loads in a lightweight gun would be daunting for some.

i dont mind the weight so the short list would be:

ruger sp101 #5720 hammerless, and 25oz
smith 640, hammerless and 23oz 
smith 649, shouded hammer and 23oz

the poly klcr 357 by ruger is hammerless and 17oz, i just dont see someone shooting mag rounds out of a 17 oz revolver often enough to become proficient at it.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

I carry a SP101 and a LCR 357 every day. I have shot both of them a lot. The SP101 shooting 357 ammo is fine for me and that is all I shoot from it. I carry it AIWB all day. The LCR 357 is about half the weight and is great in the pocket. I shoot 357 ammo from it most of the time but, have shot some 38+P. I do not have a problem with 357 in these short Snubs, it's all what you get used to shooting. If you like Revolvers best as I do, I can't see a better combination than this. The S&W J-Frame Snubs are better looking but, You will have to buy more comfortable grips to shoot 357 ammo. When I say I shoot 357 ammo I mean I shoot 300 rounds per range session of 357 125G. JHP. The grips on the LCR357 make the Gun. I feel no pain and can make follow up shots without a problem. If you live around Cleveland, Ohio I'll let you shoot mine.


----------

